# ammo chips



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Do ammo chips actually eliminate the ammonia or just make it non toxic for the fish?? and does extra extra amount of stress coat help out the healing of damaged fins??


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea i think it just neutralizes it


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

will it still read in the ammo test?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hmm i dunno


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

does anyone know??


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

From my experience I have found that it only neutralizes it and also the ammonia level will still read high when you test it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2003)

There are several threads on Ammo-Chips floating around here. I believe it was decided that they are ion exchange resins that adsorbs some ammonium at low pH.

The final verdict was that it wasn't effective enough to make it worth while to use as a filter medium.

I never used Stress Coat because I was told Stress Coat is just formaldehyde and will not help fishs' fins heal and in higher concentrations it is quite toxic to fish.


----------

